# Load balancing



## darkemon (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi guys!
There is ARP balancing on FreeBSD 10 in kernel or userland?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 10, 2015)

For failover via ARP replies for a shared IP see carp(4).  Can you give an example of something that does actual load balancing with ARP?


----------



## darkemon (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes, iI know about CARP. It supported arp balancing, but since FreeBSD 10 arp balancing was removed. I mean load balancing like Cisco GLBP.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 13, 2015)

OK.  That is helpful having an example.  With GLBP being Cisco proprietary there would be no direct port of that.  CARP along with the net/freevrrpd in ports are only for fail-over based redundancy.


----------



## darkemon (Jul 13, 2015)

It's sadly. Thanks!


----------



## antranigv (Mar 26, 2017)

posting a 2 years old thread. did anyone here manage to have GLBP-like on FreeBSD?


----------

